# Angeln ohne Angelschein (an Privatseen?) in Berlin-Brandenburg?



## nik (28. Juli 2005)

Hallo AB-User 

Da mein Lehrgang erst in ca. 2 Monaten stattfindet, wir hier aber in Berlin noch Ferien haben, würde ich gerne schon jetzt angeln.
Gibt es vielleicht Privatseen an denen man etwas bezahlen muss und dann aber ohne Angelschein angeln darf? (Gibt's sowas überhaupt?)
Wenn ja, kennt jemand einen solchen See in Berlin/Brandenburg?

Bye


----------



## rainerle (29. Juli 2005)

*AW: Angeln ohne Angelschein (an Privatseen?) in Berlin-Brandenburg?*

ich kann Dir leider nur die Gesetzeslage von Bayern schildern:

Ohne gültigen Fischereischein ist das Ausüben des Fischfangs mittels Handangel generell nicht erlaubt. Auch noch nicht mal an Deinem eigenen Gartenteich.

Ich kann mir gut vorstellen, dass dies aufgrund eines bundesweiten Konsens der Länderregierungen bezüglich Fischereigesetz, nicht anders sein dürfte.


----------



## nik (3. August 2005)

*AW: Angeln ohne Angelschein (an Privatseen?) in Berlin-Brandenburg?*

Schade eigentlich, muss wohl warten... #q


----------



## Pete (3. August 2005)

*AW: Angeln ohne Angelschein (an Privatseen?) in Berlin-Brandenburg?*

berlin ist nicht brandenburg...klingt so, als wenn du noch keine 18 bist...also als brandenburger kannst dur dir beim zuständigen landkreis in der unteren fischereibehörde einen jugendfischereischein holen...antrag (downloaden und ausfüllen),passbild und 5 euro mitbringen bzw. verschicken...dann hast du so ein ding für das laufene jahr...zwei ruten friedfisch darfste dann...


----------



## AnGeL11 (3. August 2005)

*AW: Angeln ohne Angelschein (an Privatseen?) in Berlin-Brandenburg?*

Hi,
bei uns gibt es Forellenseen, wo man ohne Angelschein angeln darf. Man muss entweder vorher bezahlen oder später pro Fisch. Leider weiß ich nicht obs bei dir auch sowas gibt


----------



## Pete (3. August 2005)

*AW: Angeln ohne Angelschein (an Privatseen?) in Berlin-Brandenburg?*

solche puffs sind genauso fischereischeinpflichtig ... zumindestens hier bei uns in brandenburg


----------



## Kochtoppangler (3. August 2005)

*AW: Angeln ohne Angelschein (an Privatseen?) in Berlin-Brandenburg?*

Sind sie schon aber da interessierts keinen ...


----------



## rainerle (3. August 2005)

*AW: Angeln ohne Angelschein (an Privatseen?) in Berlin-Brandenburg?*

nun, dann lass mal ne Kontrolle kommen (gibt ja überall gar garstige Menschen), dann hat man Dich wegen Fischen ohne Fischereischein und den Bordellbesitzer hamse dann auch am Ar.....
Aber What shell's?! Muss jeder selbst entscheiden.


----------



## Angler77 (3. August 2005)

*AW: Angeln ohne Angelschein (an Privatseen?) in Berlin-Brandenburg?*

Also da muss man doch kein schein haben! Bei uns net! Also ich habe da noch nie was von gehöhrt da dürfen kinder unter 14 auch angeln ohne begleitung! Und die haben wohl logischerweise kein schein! 
Du kannst aber bei uns ne sonder gehnemigung bekommen zur vorbereitung auf die prüfung! 
So was komisch hab ich mal gelesen! 
Und so ein Forellen.... gibts doch überall ! 

Angler88


----------



## Klausi2000 (3. August 2005)

*AW: Angeln ohne Angelschein (an Privatseen?) in Berlin-Brandenburg?*

Normalerweise benötigst du einen Fischereischein egal wo du angelst ... aber mir hat der beitzer eines Forellensees (bei Luckenwalde) erzählt, dass die Fischereiaufseher private Grundstücke nicht oder nur mit Genehmigung des Besitzers betreten und die Angler dort kontrollieren dürfen ... somit schickt er mögliche Prüfer immer weg.

Ob das stimmt weiß ich nicht genau, könnte es mir aber gut vorstellen in der deutschen Bürokratie ... zumal da ja wirklich Hinz und Kunz angelt die nie und nimmer Fischereischeine besitzen!!

Also, wenn dies stimmen sollte, darauf achten das der gesamte See - bzw. die gesamte Anlage auf einem Privatgrundstück liegt!!

Viele Grüße,
Christian


----------



## rainerle (4. August 2005)

*AW: Angeln ohne Angelschein (an Privatseen?) in Berlin-Brandenburg?*

Klausi, schön und recht mit den Aufsehern. Was aber ist mit der Polizei? Die darf kontrollieren und tut dies auch - zumindest hier in Bayern. 
Jetzt nicht mißverstehen, ich find das mit dem Schein sowieso "Bullocks" (gibts so eh nur in Bürokratie-Deutschland, nur wurde ich zu niemanden sagen: da kannst Du ohne Schein mit der Angel. 
Wenn jemand ohne Schein am Puff (oder sonst wo) angelt ist das seine Sache - wenn er erwischt wird auch. Allerdings sollte sich nicht jemand ohne Schein an unseren Gewässern erwischen lassen - das ist nämlich "Schwarz-Angeln" und da gibts dann auf jeden Fallen ordentlich Ärger.


----------



## Angler77 (4. August 2005)

*AW: Angeln ohne Angelschein (an Privatseen?) in Berlin-Brandenburg?*

Wer von uns hat noch nicht auch von uns schwarzgangelt ! 
Also die meisten haben das woll. 
Und sofort gibt es leider nicht immer ärger !
Es gibt zu viele verwahrnungen ! 

Angler88


----------



## vuchaeth (7. August 2009)

*AW: Angeln ohne Angelschein (an Privatseen?) in Berlin-Brandenburg?*



rainerle schrieb:


> : Allerdings sollte sich nicht jemand ohne Schein an unseren Gewässern erwischen lassen - das ist nämlich "Schwarz-Angeln" und da gibts dann auf jeden Fallen ordentlich Ärger.



unsere gewässer? gehören die gewässer euch anglern, oder was? hat dein opa den teich ausgehoben, und jetzt ist es DEIN teich? mittlerweile muß man als nichtangler ja schon froh sein, wenn man einen meter uferstreifen findet, der nicht mit angelkram zugestellt und von  anglerzelten belagert ist. immer wieder frage ich mich, mit welchem recht angler jedes gewässer in besitz nehmen und schildchen aufstellen 'angelgewässer des hintertupfinger anglervereins - baden nicht erwünscht...'


----------



## caddel (7. August 2009)

*AW: Angeln ohne Angelschein (an Privatseen?) in Berlin-Brandenburg?*



vuchaeth schrieb:


> unsere gewässer? gehören die gewässer euch anglern, oder was? hat dein opa den teich ausgehoben, und jetzt ist es DEIN teich? mittlerweile muß man als nichtangler ja schon froh sein, wenn man einen meter uferstreifen findet, der nicht mit angelkram zugestellt und von  anglerzelten belagert ist. immer wieder frage ich mich, mit welchem recht angler jedes gewässer in besitz nehmen und schildchen aufstellen 'angelgewässer des hintertupfinger anglervereins - baden nicht erwünscht...'




Ganz einfach : Weil sie dafür bezahlen.


----------



## The_Pike (7. August 2009)

*AW: Angeln ohne Angelschein (an Privatseen?) in Berlin-Brandenburg?*

was regst du dich denn so auf, angelst du? ich kanns mir nicht vorstellen, denn sonst würdest du wissen dass angler bzw der verein mehr mit einem gewässer macht als nur die angel reinzuhalten! was man von badegästen nicht behaupten kann, wenn man so diverse liegewiesen betrachtet!:v


----------



## ToxicToolz (7. August 2009)

*AW: Angeln ohne Angelschein (an Privatseen?) in Berlin-Brandenburg?*



caddel schrieb:


> Ganz einfach : Weil sie dafür bezahlen.


 


Richtig :m ... Und nicht selten gehört dem "hintertupfinger anglerverein" sogar das Gewässer nebst "uferstreifen" ... :q


----------



## gründler (7. August 2009)

*AW: Angeln ohne Angelschein (an Privatseen?) in Berlin-Brandenburg?*



vuchaeth schrieb:


> unsere gewässer? gehören die gewässer euch anglern, oder was? hat dein opa den teich ausgehoben, und jetzt ist es DEIN teich? mittlerweile muß man als nichtangler ja schon froh sein, wenn man einen meter uferstreifen findet, der nicht mit angelkram zugestellt und von anglerzelten belagert ist. immer wieder frage ich mich, mit welchem recht angler jedes gewässer in besitz nehmen und schildchen aufstellen 'angelgewässer des hintertupfinger anglervereins - baden nicht erwünscht...'


 

Sie zahlen dafür oder kaufen Gewässer legen welche an....... sie halten das Gewässer in schuss Baumpflege Ufer...........,du badest da nur für nothing und tust nix fürs Gewässer,oder gehst du Müllsammeln Bäume schneiden......... geh doch in ein Freibad da gibs keine Angler und du hast deine ruhe.


----------



## Kampfler (7. August 2009)

*AW: Angeln ohne Angelschein (an Privatseen?) in Berlin-Brandenburg?*

@Threadersteller: wenn Du jetzt schon los willst, hol Dir nen Touristenangelschein für Brandenburg und schon kannst Du loslegen aber nur auf Friedfisch #h


----------



## ToxicToolz (7. August 2009)

*AW: Angeln ohne Angelschein (an Privatseen?) in Berlin-Brandenburg?*

@Kampfler der Trööt ist von 2005 ... Ick denke nich das wir dem TE noch helfen müssen  ....


----------



## gründler (7. August 2009)

*AW: Angeln ohne Angelschein (an Privatseen?) in Berlin-Brandenburg?*



Kampfler schrieb:


> @Threadersteller: wenn Du jetzt schon los willst, hol Dir nen Touristenangelschein für Brandenburg und schon kannst Du loslegen aber nur auf Friedfisch #h


 

Der TH hat sein Schein wohl schon 2005 gemacht|wavey:


----------



## Kampfler (7. August 2009)

*AW: Angeln ohne Angelschein (an Privatseen?) in Berlin-Brandenburg?*

|rotwerden hehe, das kommt wohl davon, wenn mana mal schnell neben der arbeit im board vorbeischaut und nur überfliegt :m


----------



## flexxxone (7. August 2009)

*AW: Angeln ohne Angelschein (an Privatseen?) in Berlin-Brandenburg?*



vuchaeth schrieb:


> unsere gewässer? gehören die gewässer euch anglern, oder was? hat dein opa den teich ausgehoben, und jetzt ist es DEIN teich? mittlerweile muß man als nichtangler ja schon froh sein, wenn man einen meter uferstreifen findet, der nicht mit angelkram zugestellt und von  anglerzelten belagert ist. immer wieder frage ich mich, mit welchem recht angler jedes gewässer in besitz nehmen und schildchen aufstellen 'angelgewässer des hintertupfinger anglervereins - baden nicht erwünscht...'



|kopfkrat ;+ :v

was bist Du denn für einer?!?

ich glaub das ist die falsche Spielwiese für Dich!!!

Du regst Dich wahrscheinlich auch über 'nen Angler auf, der an unzugänglichen Stellen sitzt und seinem Hobby fröhnt weil Du gerade dann der Meinung bist, diesen einzigen Angler auch noch stören zu müssen und durch seine Schnüre zu schwimmen.

Geh zurück in Dein "_ich hasse Angler, Hunde und alles andere auf dieser Welt auch_" Forum

Auf nimmer Wiedersehen!

gruß
flexxx


----------

